# Sebastian, 1 year old Collie X Staffie needs home! ( for Adoption / Rescue )



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sebastian was found stray in Wales. He was in good condition & around 1 yr old. He won many hearts whilst waiting his time to be reclaimed. Sadly no one came forwards and gladly we have him in our care. We have just had him neutered; chipped and vax'd and he is beginning to enjoy his time in rescue. Seb. is great with dogs and fun on his walks. Sebastian needs a secure garden and ideally another playmate. Loves people and can't see he'd have an issue with children other may knock them over with enthusiasm. He can chew still and use his mouth but it is very soft, more likely to lick you. He is just lovely. We think he is a Collie x Staffie..a mix that we are familar with and is a heart winning crossbreed. His size is small Collie and his energy is lively and very friendly.

Sebastian looks like a tiger with the softest of coats. He has beautiful eyes to match. He needs formal training but is keen to learn and delighted with attention and affection. Seb. is housetrained. Truly a remarkable dog who is a whow in his presence and looks. He will be loved to bits by his forever owners and remembered I'm sure as the most unique and fanastic dog ever!!!! He is a stunner.

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and see his thread on our forum under dogs in foster for a detailed picture as he unfolds in his loveliness.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sebastian has asked Father Christmas for a forever family to home him!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This poor little fella is still in kennels and waiting for his forever home! May be 2009 will be his year.

Another photo of this lovely boy ...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

he looks lovely hope he fings a 4eva home soon x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Seb had a good run around the paddock today, chasing balls and running for England! Fun, fun guy. He may be a good flyball candidate. A loving nature and the need for speed. He will make someone a great companion. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A new photo of Sebastian today ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Seb is in foster in Doddington in view of the castle! He is staying with the most wonderful people and has the company of 2 mature and friendly dogs Eric and Dudley. Sebastian will gain his dog confidence further and is having eyeball to eyeball contact with horses.

To see Seb. flying through the fields in pursuit of play with Eric was breathtaking. The very day we put the poem 'Just a staffie cross' up on Staffie Rescue - Staffie Rescue Homepage. What a contrast to behold just for the opportunity of a rescue place offered and in deed a foster place received!

His is still looking for his forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I paid the kennels a visit and was joined by some of the volunteer dog walkers last Saturday. I had the long awaited joy of meeting Sebastian. He really is a lovely all round dog kind of guy and is truly special in the 'fur'! Loved his little "collie trousers" and he beautiful coat. I really don't understand why he is still with us, but he was particularly photogenic on Saturday so lets hope someone falls for him soon. Here are his pics ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Sebastians thread by Lynne:

Lovely time running off lead and a few attempts to play with the lead, but firm feedback and he went back to find something else interesting to occupy himself with. Oh he loves company and kennels must be hell for him. His crime ... that he has Staffie in his genetics, else as a crossbreed he would be so sought after. At least he remains safe. So many rescues give certain dogs '3 months'..our Seb has been with us 10 months now!

This is the chap I could run away with and carve ourselves out a living hand to mouth, but 'at least we'd be together'... heart throb Seb.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Sebastian from one of our lovely volunteer kennel walkers:

Seb had a lovely walk with Freddie today. He like to walk infront but liked to check where Freddie was. He was so excited to come and play and considering how long he's been in kennels, still gives you a fantastic smile and a warm welcome... lovely boy and felt very sad for him, but on we went and a joy to see him out and about enjoying his walk and a little splash in the stream. he was in heaven...


----------

